# Bigfoot Decoy Garage Storage



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

I'm attempting to find a way to store my bigfoot decoys by hanging them from the ceiling of my garage and need some ideas. Does anyone else hang their's from the ceiling? How do you do it? Pics would be great. Any ideas appreciated. Some type of pole or hook system is what I was thinking. Prefer not to use netting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the first year i had my trailer I put screw in hooks in the side walls. hung my bigfoot decoys by the foot base. Because of the heat build up in the trailer in the summer, all the legs/feet warped. Don't do that.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

gonehunting said:


> I'm attempting to find a way to store my bigfoot decoys by hanging them from the ceiling of my garage and need some ideas. Does anyone else hang their's from the ceiling? How do you do it? Pics would be great. Any ideas appreciated. Some type of pole or hook system is what I was thinking. Prefer not to use netting. Thanks in advance.


use a little common sense perhaps. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Friends of mine did this in his old garage until he got a trailer.

But took conduit and then just ran them in about 12 foot lengths and ran them thru the foot bases. Then hung the poles from bike hooks. He used 3 hooks per conduit. One thing is be careful because if the bases are not secured tight to the decoy (ie glued or screwed to the body) they could fall. Also same with the feet attached to the foot bases. But the system worked good and kept them up out of the way.


----------

